# Trend Micro confirms rise of ransomware and whaling



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Ransomware is confirmed as a pervasive threat and whaling emerges as a strong trend, according to the latest security report by Trend Micro
> *
> The occurrence of ransomware families nearly doubled, up by 172%, in the first half of 2016 compared with the whole of 2015, the latest report from security firm Trend Micro shows.
> 
> ...


Trend Micro confirms rise of ransomware and whaling


----------

